# qmail

## RebelYell

Just wanted to install the qmail-package...

The output of emerge net-mail/qmail is this:

Calculating dependencies   \

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1259, in ?

if not mydepgraph.create(mytype+" "+portage.root+" "+mykey,None,"--onlydeps" not in myopts):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 410, in create

edepend=portage.db[myroot]["porttree"].dbapi.aux_get(mykey,portage.auxdbkeys)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 2565, in aux_get

self.auxcache[mycpv][auxdbkeys[x]]=mylines[x][:-1]

IndexError

: 

list index out of range

Everything else seems to be just fine.

Any hint?

----------

## kraylus

what version of portage do ya have? 2.0.5 - 2.0.7 have known issues. either downgrade to 2.0.4 or upgrade to 2.0.8

give that a shot and see what happens.

ryan

----------

